# Xorg will  nicht

## gEry

Moin, wollte emerge kde machen, dabei dieser Fehler:

```

Error: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

make World failed

```

Bei emerge ati-drivers genau dasselbe...

Mit google habe ich nichts gefunden... ist wohl, weil ich gleich bei der neuen X Version bin? (8.6.2)

Aber hat jemand eine Anregung?

Ich habe keine Idee was ich versuchen könnte, da ich noch so gut wie keine Erfahrung habe.

gruss

gery

----------

## flubber

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, versuch mal folgendes:

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

Einfach als root ausführen, danach sollte es gehen.

Flubber

----------

## gEry

HI flubber!

Bei mir war das der Output:

```

*Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc libraty paths...

*[1/4] Scanning /lib ...

*[2/4] Scanning /usr ...

*[3/4] Scanning /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

*[4/4] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

```

Aber geändert hats nix, weder für die ati-drivers noch für kde...  :Sad: 

Aber danke für deine Mühe!

----------

## gEry

Kommt schon, keiner eine Idee?

----------

## psyqil

Kann ich die Uhr nicht mehr lesen? Hast Du wirklich nach 14 Minuten gebumpt, ohne das Du überhaupt geschrieben hast, was denn jetzt der Fehler war? Meine Idee wäre die hier.

----------

## b3cks

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Kommt schon, keiner eine Idee?

 

Ein bisschen mehr vom Errorlog wäre nich schlecht.

----------

## gEry

Die emerge.log:

```

***emerge kde

>>>emerge (1 of 85) x11-base/xorg-6.8.2-r1 to /

===(1 of 85) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-6.8.2-r1.ebuild)

=== (1 of 85) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-6.8.2-r1.ebuild)

*** terminating

```

Mehr zu diesem Thema finde ich nicht in den Logs

----------

## TheCurse

Was stand da drüber?

Error: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

make World failed

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kannst Du andere Software installieren? Oder ist das ein grundlegendes Problem?

----------

## gEry

TheCurse: das was du erwähnst war der Output, als ich das kde emergen wollte.

flammenflitzer: Das installieren von anderen Tools, via emerge ist kein Problem

----------

## TheCurse

Ja genau, und diesen Output würde ich gerne mal sehen (zumindest ein paar Zeilen).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## gEry

Kannst du haben, hier emerge ati-drivers:

```

make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap'

make[3]:*** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]:*** [includes] Error 2

make[2]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/'

make[1]:***[includes] Error 2

make[1]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!!Error: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

!!!Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

!!!make World failed

```

So das wärs.

----------

## psyqil

Ich versteh's einfach nicht... *Forenregeln wrote:*   

> Problemberichte sollten detailliert ausfallen. Bei Compilerproblemen bitte die Ausgabe von emerge --info und min. 20 Zeilen der Compilerausgaben mit in den Post aufnehmen. Dies erspart die Nachfrage nach diesen unabdingbaren Informationen zur Problemlösung.

 Du hast schon wieder nicht den eigentlichen Fehler gepostet...

----------

## gEry

Ja ich hallte mich halt kurz, weil es mühsam ist alles von dem anderen Bildschrim abzuschreiben... ich schau mal was sich machen lässtt

----------

## gEry

Das, ich hoffe das reicht:

Output bei Befehl emerge kde

```

Hier ist noch nur Output welche Dateien compiliert worden sind:

-l../../export/lib main.o swparser.o lexer.o pswdict.o pswfile.o...

Dann die Fehlermeldung:

make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap'

make[3]:*** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]:*** [includes] Error 2

make[2]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/'

make[1]:***[includes] Error 2

make[1]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!!Error: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

!!!Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

!!!make World failed 

```

Output bei Befehl emerge --info

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 10 2005, 18:18:11)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.4, 1.7.9-r1, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6, 1.8.5-r3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvd emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ist das jetzt so i.O.?

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Poste mal das, was direkt über 

```
make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1 

 make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap' 

 make[3]:*** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error2 

 make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps' 

 make[2]:*** [includes] Error 2 

 make[2]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/' 

 make[1]:***[includes] Error 2 

 make[1]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/' 

 make: *** [World] Error 2 
```

steht (einfach ein paar zeilen...).

mfg

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Kommt schon, keiner eine Idee?

 

bumpen erst nach 24 Stunden, halte dich an den regeln.

Hey, willst du uns verarschen oder willst du nicht, dass wir dir helfen?

mit solchen trivialen Meldungen von make wie

```

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap' 

make[3]:*** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error2 

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps' 

make[2]:*** [includes] Error 2 

make[2]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/' 

make[1]:***[includes] Error 2 

make[1]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/' 

make: *** [World] Error 2

```

können wie nix anfangen, wie sind keine Zauberer, das ist die Standard Meldung von make, wenn was schief geht.

----------

## gEry

```

rm -f pswrap

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -0 pswrap -02 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict

-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w     -l../../exports/lib    main.o

swparser.o lexer.o pswddict.o pswfile.o systemnames.o psw.o pswstring.o pswsematics.o

      -lfl   -Wl,-rpath-link,.../.../export/lib

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/ ../ ../ ../ ../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: c

annot find -lfl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap'

make[3]:*** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]:*** [includes] Error 2

make[2]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/'

make[1]:***[includes] Error 2

make[1]:Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!!Error: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed

!!!Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

!!!make World failed 

```

Mehr sehe ich oben nicht... wenn ich emerge ati-drivers mache | less mache, dann wir mir das alles gar nicht mehr angezeigt, da es zueviel debbug infos sind... das giltet leider auch für emerge ati-drivers > /home/gery/emerge-ati-drivers...

----------

## Xe

Hi!

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/ ../ ../ ../ ../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: c 

 annot find -lfl 
```

ist dein Fehler... Allerdings kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was lfl sein soll. Evtl. ein falsch gesetzter Symlink, oder ähnlich?

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/ ../ ../ ../ ../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: c

annot find -lfl

so sieht eine Fehlermeldung aus.

cannot find -lfl 

Also man suchen, was lfl ist.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Ok, versuch mal ein

 *Quote:*   

> emerge flex

 

das sollte dein Problem lösen.

mfg

----------

## gEry

Es geht! Die ATI Treiber sind nun drauf!

N1, ihr seit ja echte Gentoo Cracks! *schleim*

Hehe jo... habe die Error Msg erst mitbekommen, als ich es abgeschrieben habe... sind wohl Flüchtigkeitsfehler, wenn man eine 3-Tage-Ego-Lan macht und dabei seit ööh 48... über 60h nicht mehr geschlafen hat^^  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hihi

Vielen Dank für euere Mühe!

p.s. emerge kde ist in Process  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *gEry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N1, ihr seit ja echte Gentoo Cracks! *schleim*
> 
> 

 

Naja, vielleicht auch nur gute Benutzer des Suche Button

Suche

cannot find -lfl 

Resultat

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319447-highlight-lfl.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319113-highlight-lfl.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315438-highlight-lfl.html

u.v.m.

----------

